# Last Comic Standing 2010 Season (Spoilers)



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

2010 whole season thread as requested. 

Some pretty good laughs over here last night. I really like the Gal from Walnut Creek. The one who said if she married Martin Sheen, her last name would be Kilmarten Sheen. Which was also a great way to get me to remember her name. 

Can't remember the name of the guy that argued with the Judges, but oh man... THAT was awkward no? The problem with that guy, is that his material SUCKS. He's got great delivery and THAT'S the reason the crowd responds to him. He's got natural talent, but he needs better jokes, and that chip on his shoulder needs to GO. He's not nearly as good as he thinks he is. 

Can't recall anyone else who really stood out for me. All I know is a lot of good comics went home last night. I REALLY am glad they dumped the old format where they used to say "I think I'm funnier than ______". You can tell they all know each other and are friends, and I really hated that. It's tough enough that the three judges all seem to know contestants already anyway. I imagine the comedy world is a pretty small world.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

bareyb said:


> 2010 whole season thread as requested.
> 
> Some pretty good laughs over here last night. I really like the Gal from Walnut Creek. The one who said if she married Martin Sheen, her last name would be Kilmarten Sheen. Which was also a great way to get me to remember her name.
> 
> ...


Really agree with both these paragraphs. IMO, many folks who went home last night would have moved on if they had been on the previous week.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Surprised the "lady" in the vest went home. Thought she was pretty funny. Also the geeky kid whom people laughed without him saying anything. And oh yeah the guy with the horn rimmed glasses was good too. Those judges suck! At judging that is!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> Surprised the "lady" in the vest went home. Thought she was pretty funny. Also the geeky kid whom people laughed without him saying anything. And oh yeah the guy with the horn rimmed glasses was good too. Those judges suck! At judging that is!


Her bit where she tells her Mom "WE ARE BEST FRIENDS!!!" in the tryouts was priceless.   

I think they split the groups up wrong. Like someone else said, last week she may have made it through...


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

A whole season thread already exists:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=450547


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

pcguru83 said:


> A whole season thread already exists:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=450547


Oops. Not sure why that didn't come up when I started the thread... It usually does. Sorry about that pc. What do we do now?


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Let's post in both just to make things confusing.  Couldn't possibly be anymore confusing than all the iPhone threads over in Happy Hour.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Did Tommy Johnagin move on? I fell asleep 

I've seen him locally and I thought he was hilarious.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

mtnagel said:


> Did Tommy Johnagin move on? I fell asleep
> 
> I've seen him locally and I thought he was hilarious.


YEP !! 

I hear him on Bob & Tom (they are based here in Indianapolis but syndicated coast to coast and also on cable TV) all the time and he is hee-larious-he does these routines about how his dad the truck driver told him these amazing lies and he bought them (he was just a kid) and told his school friends and the teachers thought he (Tommy) was a weirdo-well, he's much funnier!


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

These semifinal rounds are just brutal. I'd like to see 80&#37; of them again, but they're sending 80% home. Some really funny people have been cut the last two weeks.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> And oh yeah the guy with the horn rimmed glasses was good too. Those judges suck! At judging that is!


He likes to mix it up with crap.


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

If you'd like an insiders view of LCS, check out Brian McKim's (horn rimmed glasses guy) website Shecky Magazine.

It might have spoilers, but since he's out of the competition now there should be less chance of that.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I was pretty disappointed in the final 10. There are probably 3 of them that I don't think are funny and there were a bunch that were let go that I thought were great.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

EscapeGoat said:


> If you'd like an insiders view of LCS, check out Brian McKim's (horn rimmed glasses guy) website Shecky Magazine.
> 
> It might have spoilers, but since he's out of the competition now there should be less chance of that.


That was a good read, glad I got a chance to see that.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

d-dub said:


> These semifinal rounds are just brutal. I'd like to see 80% of them again, but they're sending 80% home. Some really funny people have been cut the last two weeks.


This (plus the crappy so-called judges) is the reason why I don't even start watching until now. I hate that they send home most of the funny comedians in favor of what the producers think are the most marketable comedians. In other words, if I start with final 10 I won't know what could have been.



bareyb said:


> I REALLY am glad they dumped the old format where they used to say "I think I'm funnier than ______".


Aw man that's my favorite line! Every time I hear it I think of when they would say "I know I'm funnier that Dat Phan", and I'd say "No **** Sherlock, everybody is funnier than Dat Phan!"


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

My wife and I both think they picked the right people the first semifinal and the wrong people the second semifinal. The big lesbian was easily in the top 5 on the second show but they picked the one guy where I almost fell asleep during his act.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

appleye1 said:


> This (plus the crappy so-called judges) is the reason why I don't even start watching until now. I hate that they send home most of the funny comedians in favor of what the producers think are the most marketable comedians. In other words, if I start with final 10 I won't know what could have been.
> 
> Aw man that's my favorite line! Every time I hear it I think of when they would say "I know I'm funnier that Dat Phan", and I'd say "No **** Sherlock, everybody is funnier than Dat Phan!"


I actually liked the living in the house part.

Love how the prize for first season was a Sitcom. Dat Phan, Super star!!!


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

But did that sitcom that was the first season prize ever air? I watched for is and never saw it advertised.

Barbeedoll


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I don't think the prize was a sitcom. I think it was just a Comedy Central special. And I did see Dat Phan in one of those. That's a half hour of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## drumorgan (Jan 11, 2003)

EscapeGoat said:


> If you'd like an insiders view of LCS, check out Brian McKim's (horn rimmed glasses guy) website Shecky Magazine.


"Apparently, spontaneity is viewed by television producers as the work of the devil."

LOL


----------



## drumorgan (Jan 11, 2003)

From Wikipedia:


> Guy was featured on Last Comic Standing in 2010, but was voted off in the semifinals. He became defensive during the judges' critique of his performance. Guy insisted that the Ku Klux Klan had endorsed Barack Obama's candidacy for U.S. president; however, he was mistaken having apparently read a fictitious article from the Daily Squib (a satirical news site) as fact.


http://www.dailysquib.co.uk/?a=1227&c=117


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

drumorgan said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> http://www.dailysquib.co.uk/?a=1227&c=117


I knew that guy was a Tool, but I guess he's a bit of a "Maroon" too. 

I actually never found any of his jokes funny. His delivery is that of someone telling GREAT jokes and his delivery is solid, he just needs better material. WAY better... his stuff made me cringe it was so bad.


----------



## Savafan1 (Mar 21, 2003)

barbeedoll said:


> But did that sitcom that was the first season prize ever air? I watched for is and never saw it advertised.
> 
> Barbeedoll


Part of the prize was a primetime development deal, but there was not guarantee that the show would actually be picked up and aired.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Savafan1 said:


> Part of the prize was a primetime development deal, but there was not guarantee that the show would actually be picked up and aired.


A deal of some sort with NBC is still part of the prize - according to the closing credits, the prize is something like $200,000 cash plus a development deal of some sort worth $50,000.

-- Don


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

So are they still doing the "Real World" part? I sure thought in previous years that happened much sooner...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

mattack said:


> So are they still doing the "Real World" part? I sure thought in previous years that happened much sooner...


I don't think they are doing that at all this year. Nothing put performances I believe.

Not very good tonight imo. They need longer sets imo.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bummer, I liked the real world part..


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Wow, not even a smile or a chuckle at our house. Those performances would have gotten 3 X's from Howie, Sharon and Piers.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

I thought this season started out OK. Only 2 cities, should've been a clue to a MUCH smaller budget. 

As usual, they often chose duds over better comedians. Too many friends in this industry. (I'm talking before the call in voting).

This last episode was terrible. Comedians were not funny, audience seemed like they were edited in, poorly. The audience wasn't even laughing half the time. Production had the quality of a 1995 Comedy Central 30 minute special.

One hour in 12 TiVo minutes. I even skipped a few towards the end. I think I just made my Season Pass list a little shorter. Sad. I don't know how you can screw up such an easy concept.

It's time for NBC to do it right, or more likely call it a day and put this dud show to pasture.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I thought a couple of them were pretty funny. We were laughing over here. Unfortunately, I can't remember their names... I usually start to remember names more after this point.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I admit I was watching it faster than realtime, while on the treadmill.. but thought some of the comedians were funny. Not hilarious, but funny. (Still have a ton of America's Got Talent episodes to catch up on..)


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

This week's performances were significantly worse than the audition performances across the board. Disappointing. One guy even flubbed his own joke about chlamydia.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Magister said:


> I actually liked the living in the house part.


I did too. Rich Vos ironing FTW!


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I was watching it on Hulu all in one night. Lots of good stuff leading up the the most recent episode, but man those final 10 stunk up badly. I, like others mentioned, was shocked they sent home some of the funnier people (like the kid who made people laugh before he spoke). What a dudsville group! Or maybe they were all just having off nights and it will get better.

Some of you probably know this already, but I just found out that most of those people who were selected were given appointments to come in and audition because they are professional comics. Probably nobody (or maybe just that one guy) came from the actual throngs waiting outside.

I think it's hard enough to be a stand up comic and you have to be VERY VERY funny to be good at it, just because the whole set up is so forced. Like here I am, I'm going to tell you some jokes please laugh. It's not like being at a party where your jokes can be surprising and spontaneous. That's why people like Chris Rock are so successful, when he does stand-up, he relates things to what we know about real life. Anyway, I think this particular format is even way harder and the announcer guy doesn't help any by repeating the same tired stuff over and over, "Let's give it up for so and so!"

Speaking of CR, I was kind of impressed that his little brother has to work at breaking in like everyone else.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> This week's performances were significantly worse than the audition performances across the board. Disappointing. One guy even flubbed his own joke about chlamydia.


I agree kompletely.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

jay_man2 said:


> I agree kompletely.


Now that comment is funnier than anything I heard on the show.

Barbeedoll


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Better episode last night.


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

Can't believe people voted Jonathon Thymius through. Granted I won't miss the 3 that were voted off, but he was easily the worst for me.


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

JakeyB said:


> Can't believe people voted Jonathon Thymius through. Granted I won't miss the 3 that were voted off, but he was easily the worst for me.


I think he might be one of those comics that can do a great 45 minute set, but not a great 3 minute set. He'd be great for series TV in a wacky neighbor/coworker role.

I was sort of disappointed that the judges reappeared last night, but they seemed to have some good opinions about the comics. It was interesting to hear them discuss both the writing and performing side of the sets. The show seems to be respecting the comics, and the art, a lot more this season.


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm not sure that any of these comics have made me laugh yet.

SP deleted.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

I like Myk, hate the rest.


----------



## desaun (Mar 17, 2004)

What was up with the judges just reappearing out of nowhere last night? Did some producer realize that they forgot them last week or something?

And love how Tommy Johnigan made mention of it while they were critiquing him..."Congratulations on being pushed through to the next round. We missed you last week"...or something like that.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

desaun said:


> What was up with the judges just reappearing out of nowhere last night? Did some producer realize that they forgot them last week or something?


Yeah I thought they got rid of the judges now that there was a public vote - not happy to see them back last night but I just fast forwarded through them. I suspect they just didn't have enough air time last week for judge comments...

But I agree - overall - these comics aren't that funny.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Where's Josh Blue when you need him.  Charles Robinson is funnier than all the contestants put together.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I think they didn't have the judges back due to time constraints. They went from 10 contestants in an hour to 7 so that frees up several minutes between their act and the video intros.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Aniketos said:


> I like Myk, hate the rest.


I thought he ( it's Myq) was great. I though there were some decent sets and some good jokes. Johnigan was pretty good and I though Roy Wood had his best set.

Feinstein should have been cut in the prelims.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

I like the DeStefano (NY guy). I find him hilarious and he reminds me of one of the Jerky Boys.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

No comments yet? I was surprised they only eliminated one comic, but they definitely got rid of the right one. She was awful with her old lady voices.

Looks like the same format next week, then the final 5 episode.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

jdfs said:


> No comments yet? I was surprised they only eliminated one comic, but they definitely got rid of the right one. She was awful with her old lady voices.
> 
> Looks like the same format next week, then the final 5 episode.


How about that blonde guy with the glasses that went on first? That was painfully bad. I think the judge was right. He's out of his "A list" material. I think he should have gone home, and it bothers me that he made it this far when other much better comics have been sent home. What is _wrong_ with you America?


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

fmowry said:


> I thought he ( it's Myq) was great. I though there were some decent sets and some good jokes. Johnigan was pretty good and I though Roy Wood had his best set.
> 
> Feinstein should have been cut in the prelims.


I thought there was a q in there, but couldn't remember where it was. Like usual, thought he was hilarious, fast forwarded through the rest last night.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Tommy J was the best last night.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

bareyb said:


> How about that blonde guy with the glasses that went on first? That was painfully bad. I think the judge was right. He's out of his "A list" material. I think he should have gone home, and it bothers me that he made it this far when other much better comics have been sent home. What is _wrong_ with you America?


He is growing on me. He is so low key, it is hard for them to do a big build up and intro and have him come out and do his aloof act. However, if you were at a typical club and came out and did a 20 minute act I think it would be funny. I just don't think these 5 minute snippets of an act always work, especially when it is laid back. That being said, he probably should be the next put to death.

I like Roy Wood Jr for the winner.


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

I said I was done with this show but I watched last nights' show this afternoon. I'd like my 42 minutes back (actually it was less than that because I only watched their performances, not the pre-recorded bits. So, give me back my 17 minutes!

While we haven't seen a real 'set' from these comics, I can't say that I would ever go see any of them. They just aren't funny. The audience isn't even laughing. I think they are clapping because the comic finished a joke!


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

I love Roy Wood Jr, I find him incredibly funny. Johnigan is probably my second favorite, followed by Myq. Myq would have previously been 2nd on that list, but I felt he had a pretty weak showing last night. 

But to say none of these people are funny is a bit of a stretch I'd say. There are several with real, legitimate talent here. But hey, different tastes, strokes, etc.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

RichardHead said:


> I said I was done with this show but I watched last nights' show this afternoon. I'd like my 42 minutes back (actually it was less than that because I only watched their performances, not the pre-recorded bits. So, give me back my 17 minutes!
> 
> While we haven't seen a real 'set' from these comics, I can't say that I would ever go see any of them. They just aren't funny. The audience isn't even laughing. I think they are clapping because the comic finished a joke!


I've seen Tommy Johnagin before and he's very funny. I think he's the funniest and should win.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

bareyb said:


> How about that blonde guy with the glasses that went on first? That was painfully bad. I think the judge was right. He's out of his "A list" material. I think he should have gone home, and it bothers me that he made it this far when other much better comics have been sent home. What is _wrong_ with you America?


He's trying to do a poor man's imitation of Georgo Gobel who was hilarious. This guy isn't funny at all to me.

Barbeedoll


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

barbeedoll said:


> He's trying to do a poor man's imitation of Georgo Gobel who was hilarious. This guy isn't funny at all to me.
> 
> Barbeedoll


I liked him initially, but his schtick got old really fast. I thought this week's set was his worst. I've been racking my brain all season trying to figure out who this guy reminded me of and when you mentioned George Gobel, I thought, "yeah, him."


----------



## AntiPC (Jul 22, 2005)

jdfs said:


> No comments yet? I was surprised they only eliminated one comic, but they definitely got rid of the right one. She was awful with her old lady voices.


I couldn't disagree more. Rachael Feinstein was my favorite, and I couldn't believe they didn't get rid of Philippe Esparza. The guy doesn't seem to be able to deliver a memorized line, and the ones he manages to mumble out aren't funny. Jonathon Thymius was painfully unfunny.

I'd have to say Roy Wood Jr edged out Mike DeStefano, but they were both solidly above the rest in a lackluster overall performance.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

There's a documentary called "I Am Comic" going around the movie channels. Do a TiVo Search for it and see if you can find it. Really good look at the behind the scenes lives of a lot of these comics. Two of the judges are in it (both of the guys) as well as Alonzo Boden and other previous winners and contestants. Well worth a look if you can find it. I personally found it on Showtime HD.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

MyQ really stepped it up tonight. Not sure if it will be enough to beat out Tommy or Roy overall, but he had the best set imo.


----------



## playa (Aug 2, 2010)

bryhamm said:


> MyQ really stepped it up tonight. Not sure if it will be enough to beat out Tommy or Roy overall, but he had the best set imo.


Never watched the show (do have recent eps on DVR) - but I saw your screenname and thought, "Who better for my fifth and qualifying post than bry?" 

Guess I'll have to watch the show now......


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> MyQ really stepped it up tonight. Not sure if it will be enough to beat out Tommy or Roy overall, but he had the best set imo.


And in my opinion, he didn't. Comedy certainly is subjective. I just don't care much for his style, and I've heard funnier jokes from others.

What I want to know, is his girlfriend's name spelled *Myqa*?


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

Tough to pick the best set, each had their moments. Of course when people vote it is not just based on that set. I thought Myq had the best set. My guess for who will get the votes is Roy Wood Jr. But they all get on the tour so it doesn't really matter. I don't care who get's the money.

Why was that last guy on? Seemed pointless. Would have made more sense to bring back a previous winner. The Blue Collar Comedy thing didn't go with the show. I am sure the judges hate him. I think the blue collar guys are kind of in the category of carrot top, as far as respect in the comedy world.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> And in my opinion, he didn't. Comedy certainly is subjective. I just don't care much for his style, and I've heard funnier jokes from others.
> 
> What I want to know, is his girlfriend's name spelled *Myqa*?


Myq's delivery isn't as good as some of the others, but his jokes are really good. The judges are really in love with Tommy. I didn't find his set that good last night.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I bailed on this season. I really missed the previous formats, going back to the original format. This entire idol style thing didn't do a thing for me, and when i realized it was just going to be Idol I jumped off... I am wondering how it is doing in this new format.. rating wise and such?


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

marksman said:


> I bailed on this season. I really missed the previous formats, going back to the original format. This entire idol style thing didn't do a thing for me, and when i realized it was just going to be Idol I jumped off... I am wondering how it is doing in this new format.. rating wise and such?


+1 I gave up too once I saw the format after the tryouts.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

marksman said:


> I bailed on this season. I really missed the previous formats, going back to the original format. This entire idol style thing didn't do a thing for me, and when i realized it was just going to be Idol I jumped off... I am wondering how it is doing in this new format.. rating wise and such?


Hmm, I'd rather see good comedy than bad "Real World". Wait, is that redundant?

I thought all the sets were surprisingly strong whereas there were some stinkers on the last episode as it seemed some of the guys were running thin on material.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

What a f*ing joke. I think I am done with this show if they are gonna let him win over Tommy or Roy.

Haven't scoured the web, but I remember years ago there was a push for I think American Idol to keep pushing through a crappy singer on purpose. I wonder if the same thing didn't happen here. I wonder if some how a ton of people didn't purposely vote for him to win just to mock the process.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I just figured there must have been a large Hispanic voting contingent.

I was shocked at the result, but was already far beyond caring by that point to even be disappointed.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Felipe was my favorite. I am hispanic and no I didn't vote.

I like Kathy Griffin, but her set was terrible.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

How can you have what seemed to be 10 weeks of the same 7 comics doing the same sets for 2 hours every show? WTF! Go back to them living in a house or something. This show became unwatchable...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

No question this show has an identity crisis. Thank god for TiVo!!


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

NatasNJ said:


> How can you have what seemed to be 10 weeks of the same 7 comics doing the same sets for 2 hours every show? WTF! Go back to them living in a house or something. This show became unwatchable...


I missed last night's show, but I don't remember any of the comics repeating any material in previous shows.

And the 'house' part of the show is dead. They ran out of comics that would put up with that crap.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

I think I would have preferred the 3 that didn't make it to the final 2 do a farewell set rather than see the host, judges, and Kathy Griffin perform. It couldn't have been any worse. I did like Iliza Shlesinger, though.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

The Spud said:


> ... I did like Iliza Shlesinger, though.


She was looking hawt, but her worst set last year was better than what she did last night.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

jay_man2 said:


> She was looking hawt, but her worst set last year was better than what she did last night.


I was going to say the same. Hot, but her set sucked. Was she funny last year?

I like Greg Giraldo's standup but geez he mailed it in yesterday. Just like he has all year. I guess you do that when you can't catch a sitcom break and finally get a network gig.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

jay_man2 said:


> She was looking hawt, but her worst set last year was better than what she did last night.


Yeah, she bombed compared to sets from last year. None of the judge's sets were memorable.

Glad Felipe won although his finale set wasn't his best.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I watched Iliza only for non-comedy reasons. She sucked bad. We then FF'd to the curly haired judge with glasses, and it was so unwatchable we just deleted the whole show right then. I can't deal with audiences that are clapping and cheering complete losers.

Say what you will, but Dat Phan's only joke told 50 times over and over was better than any of those hacks.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

It really seemed like the producers dubbed in a canned laugh track during Kathy Griffin's set. There was huge laughter after almost every half sentence she uttered, but when they did a crane shot panning the audience they were sitting still as the sound of laughter and applause was going on. Am I the only one who noticed that?

I also thought Fillipe was going to be the first one out last night.

And I also prefer this format to the ridiculous house format they tried in the first season. It just made things more mean-spirited, IMHO.

The comics were changing up their sets each week, and I prefer seeing them on stage doing their thing. 

"Reality TV" is a vastly over-used term nowadays if they try to lump in game shows and talent contests in that category. :down::down:


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

The finale was the worst. I know comedy is subjective, but the last 2 finalists were the worst of the final 10, in my opinion.

I did not enjoy at all the format of this year's competition. In the first elimination rounds, they dropped 80&#37; of each group in one shot. Some awfully funny people went home after a single set. Dividing the comics up into supposedly random groups, and sending everyone home but one person? That's just stupid, and I believe a lot of funny people went home while comics that weren't better got to stay.

Going from 10 to 5 in 5 weeks of 2-hour shows (  ), and then from 5 to a winner in one set is crazy. 

The format of the finale was ridiculous. That had to be the most boring 2 hours of TV I've seen in a long time. Thank God for TiVo. I doubt we watched more than 15 minutes of the whole thing. Ugh!

I think we're probably done with this show. There really isn't much about it that's entertaining. In the end, after watching the entire season, the I'm only left with a feeling of dissatisfaction.


----------



## Dweller (Aug 29, 2001)

Not much to add here that was not already said. I have not caught every season, but I have always generally enjoyed the show. This year I think I invested all of an hour into the entire season. Thank god for FFx3. As for who won, bleh.. much stronger comedians left a lot earlier in this show.

I am not sure I will be coming back if they do another season.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

I liked them having the judges perform. It is good to see what they can really do. All the contestants and former winners were not very good. However, I liked the guest appearances. I definitely thought Roy Wood Jr. should have won. 

One thing to remember about this show is that all the comics are forced to work pretty clean. Any comedy show I have been to is usually pretty raunchy and who knows how these guys would be with no restrictions. Makes me think this could be a little better on HBO or something.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

jay_man2 said:


> She was looking hawt, but her worst set last year was better than what she did last night.


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

fmowry said:


> I like Greg Giraldo's standup but geez he mailed it in yesterday. Just like he has all year. I guess you do that when you can't catch a sitcom break and finally get a network gig.


I cant place it, but his entire "homeless" guy part of his set I have definitely heard before, almost word for word.


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

The finale sucked and the winner was the worst of the bunch. I mean, Felipe did get better as the competition wore on, but if it were up to me he would have been gone the first week.

It was 30 minutes before the first stand-up routine, nobody was all that great, and I ff'd through some of the comedians' routines. Pretty sucky.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

tgrim1 said:


> I cant place it, but his entire "homeless" guy part of his set I have definitely heard before, almost word for word.


I've seen him do that exact same set probably 2 years ago on a Comedy Central special.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

marksman said:


> I bailed on this season. I really missed the previous formats, going back to the original format. This entire idol style thing didn't do a thing for me, and when i realized it was just going to be Idol I jumped off... I am wondering how it is doing in this new format.. rating wise and such?


I can't believe the number of people in this thread that want the old house format back. What a beating that was. All the made-up drama can stay with the Real World, Big Brother, and all those other lame shows. I stopped watching Top Shot because of that. I'd probably stop watching LCS as well.

I like how they did it this year. I'm only tuning in for the comedy anyways.



getreal said:


> It really seemed like the producers dubbed in a canned laugh track during Kathy Griffin's set. There was huge laughter after almost every half sentence she uttered, but when they did a crane shot panning the audience they were sitting still as the sound of laughter and applause was going on. Am I the only one who noticed that?
> 
> I also thought Fillipe was going to be the first one out last night.
> 
> ...


Really noticed the canned laughter. So obvious when the crowd is supposedly bursting with laughter and she hasn't even given the punchline yet. Plus she sucked. Horrible set.

I thought Filipe was great at the beginning and got worse each week. Very suprised he won.

I didn't like any of the comics this year. If I had to pick one, it would be Ron Wood Jr.

Eliza was funny, I thought. And smokin hot as well.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Supfreak26 said:


> I can't believe the number of people in this thread that want the old house format back. What a beating that was. All the made-up drama can stay with the Real World, Big Brother, and all those other lame shows. I stopped watching Top Shot because of that. I'd probably stop watching LCS as well.
> 
> I like how they did it this year. I'm only tuning in for the comedy anyways.


With the producers picking the material the comics were doing, I just didn't enjoy it. Maybe it was having to tone down the material to primetime censors. I don't know, but it just wasn't very funny to me.

I enjoyed the house parts because you got to see funny people interacting with each other, not just canned sets like this season.

Sure, some of the stuff was just overdone drama, but some really funny stuff was happening in the houses.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

The best thing about the finale was Kathy Griffin. 
Wow, a stand up comedian who actually makes people laugh.

Everyone else including the judges should not quit their day jobs.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Supfreak26 said:


> I can't believe the number of people in this thread that want the old house format back.


The house drama made up for some of the recurring/annoying/duplicate sets like Dat Phan. Some of the tasks were enjoyable as well.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> I like Kathy Griffin, but her set was terrible.





The Spud said:


> I think I would have preferred the 3 that didn't make it to the final 2 do a farewell set rather than see the host, judges, and Kathy Griffin perform. It couldn't have been any worse.





getreal said:


> It really seemed like the producers dubbed in a canned laugh track during Kathy Griffin's set. There was huge laughter after almost every half sentence she uttered, but when they did a crane shot panning the audience they were sitting still as the sound of laughter and applause was going on. Am I the only one who noticed that?





Supfreak26 said:


> Really noticed the canned laughter. So obvious when the crowd is supposedly bursting with laughter and she hasn't even given the punchline yet. Plus she sucked. Horrible set.


==========================================================



Cainebj said:


> The best thing about the finale was Kathy Griffin.
> Wow, a stand up comedian who actually makes people laugh.


Apparently I'm not the only one that disagrees with that sentiment! I'm not a Kathy Griffin hater, but the LCS performance didn't get even a half smile from me. Blech. :down:


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

tgrim1 said:


> I cant place it, but his entire "homeless" guy part of his set I have definitely heard before, almost word for word.


It's from the Lazy Boy "song", "Underwear Goes Inside The Pants," which Greg narrates. It's hilarious. Definitely take a listen if it's on youtube. I thought that was really odd that he would repeat a 7 year old joke.

Anyway, we just watched this last night. I was completely shocked that Tommy Johnagin lost. I told my gf I was 99% sure he'd win. I thought he was hilarious all year. He was hilarious when I saw him locally a couple years ago. I hope he comes back sometime.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

We finally finished this up last night. For every elimination I kept saying "bye, bye, Felipe." Then he won it all??!?! How stupid was that? The other guy (and most of the other comics) were tons funnier than him. I can't believe he won.


----------

